# GBS???



## dan681 (Nov 24, 2009)

My wife admitted to having an affair three years ago. But recently, she has gotten an infection in her vagina called GBS? She says nothing happened recently, but where did this infection come from?? Does anyone know anything about this condition? Everything I've read says this is not a STD. One site did say that you could catch it from sex? I just want to know where she got it from. It wasn't from me!!


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

She didn't get it from anyone. The bacteria that causes it lives in us; it does not "colonize" in everyone, however. We have all sorts of bacteria in all of us and sometimes they start to develop more, that's all (15-40% of women). 

If your wife had an affair, you have every right to feel insecure for as long as it takes for you to trust her again. This, however, is an "easy" one b/c it is not an STD. It's like a woman having a yeast infection. We all have yeast in our bodies. Sometimes, the chemistry in the vagina creates conditions in which the yeast start to flourish (and this generally has nothing to do with sex). Voila--a yeast infection. I hope you can relax on this one.


----------

